# 100W Heater not Strong Enough for 20 Gallon Tank?



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

Your heater might have a bad thermostat. Ive thrown away a few new heaters for that same reason.


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fishmommy said:


> Your heater might have a bad thermostat. Ive thrown away a few new heaters for that same reason.
> 
> 
> Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


How would I know if it has a bad thermostat?


----------



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

Put it in a 5 gallon bucket and see if it heats to temp?


Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


----------



## rcs0926 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fishmommy said:


> Put it in a 5 gallon bucket and see if it heats to temp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my gadget using Trippytalk HD


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

I would invest in a quality heater. You pretty much get what you pay for in most cases. 2-3 watts per gallon was the general starting point back when I started the hobby. Some sites use 3-5wpg. I am not sure if 2-3 is still adequate but its what I continue to use without issues. I only buy eheim heaters but that is my personal preference. Its what I started with so its what I have stuck with. I still use my TS-150w heaters that I bought 12 years ago.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

I find the recommendations from the company are probably based on the common temperature of 78 degrees. If you plan on maintaining higher temps. such as for treating ich with heat or Discus you should probably double their recommendations. The 25 gallon is at the highest end so your heater will have to constantly run. I am using 100 watts in my 10 gallon quarantine tank right now. On my 55 gallon I have 2 300 watt heaters. I just have to keep them turned lower than the temp I actually want. It wouldn't hurt to have two heaters, that way when one has issues you have a back up.


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Woah 600 watts worth of heater on a 55. That's over kill. IMO your better off running a inline heater on a temp controller but I am not a temp specialist though. I run the 2 Eheim TS-150 mentioned above and pretty much only saw them on during water changes. It also depends on the ambient temperature in which the tank is keep. I set my tanks to 76-78 and the temp rarely strayed from that since my home is set to 77 at the lowest.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Flight, 600 watts on a 55 is more than overkill. I've seen one heater brand recommend 200 watts and another at 150. I run 2 100s in my 55s I don't get to 300 until my 90. 
Never a problem staying at 80.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd say add a second heater so they don't have to work as hard. Now I'm curious what watt heater I have on the 40gb.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

Right, I have the two, more so if one fails I have enough to heat the tank still, not because I think I need it to heat the tank. Plus I did go a little bigger than necessary in case I ever upgrade to a 75 gallon like I want to do so badly.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

I also notice one of you two are in FL (very warm place)! lol It gets -15 here! We run a wood stove and when that gets low at night, sometimes my house temps. drop down to 65! So I got to heat almost 20 degrees at that point. The recommendations have a lot to do with how many degrees you are needing to bring the temp. up from.


----------

